# The Stig is revealed



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Before....










The helmet comes off....


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Funny, the 1st picture is quality x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I knew it!!!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I love it!!!!! X


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha brilliant!! Iwonder if lola is related to bow,they look a lot alike xxx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Soo cute.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She is such a poppet! x


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Sooo sweet.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Brilliant x 


Jeanie x


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Love it, we were looking at it saying how that picture could be of Charlie as they are virtually identical especially in expression and then I noticed she is another welsh baby. So is Charlie  no wonder they look alike


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Wow so they could related. I think Lola and Boo are related, Iv pmd Boos owner but I guess she is busy taking care of her little baby after being spayed. Hope she is okay x


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Who are lollys parents? Charlies dad is duffy. Charlie and Bo are very similar too although Charlie is a month younger than Lolly and Bo. His brother Barney is on here though


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh my god...that is too cute~!


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi I have another one of Lola's sisters, she is also called Lola. Her name was josie. She looks just like your Lola. She is the loveliest puppy ever with the sweetest nature. I will post a pic when I work out how.


----------

